# Drum sander Xmas tree ornament plans?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Happy Holidays everyone! 

I’ve found plenty of plans online for scroll saw ornaments. But I don’t have a scroll saw. Yeas back I remember seeing a plan for a tree ornament that had rounded lines that could be fashioned with a simple drill press drum sander. Does anyone know where I can find these or other ornament plans I could use?

Thanks!


----------

